# Czcionki po aktualizacji freetype.

## no4b

Zmieniły się. Zmieniły się moim zdaniem na gorsze. Są jakby bardziej "rozstrzelone", jakby odstępy między nimi były troszkę większe i jakby one same trochę się zwiększyły. Wie ktoś jak to zmienić?

----------

## Belliash

z jakimi use skompilowales cairo, freetype i cos jeszczeale nie pamietam co a nie mam jak zerknac teraz...  :Sad: 

----------

## no4b

freetype ma USE=bindist zlib -doc

Cairo nie mam w ogóle. Używam QT/KDE i jakoś nie mam nic na GTK.

(~/.fontconfig kasowałem).

----------

## n0rbi666

wyrzuć bindist z USE - dla wszystkiego, dodaj newspr, skasuj /etc/fonts/local.conf - i powiedz, czy coś dało  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

wlacz se use newspr

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> wlacz se use newspr

 

USE="newspr" emerge --newuse -pv world | grep -i newspr zwraca 0 rezultatów.

 *Quote:*   

> skasuj /etc/fonts/local.conf

 

Nie posiadam takiego pliku.

 *Quote:*   

> wyrzuć bindist z USE

 

Wyrzucenie dla samego freetype spowodowało, że fonty stały się PASKUDNE (i "rozstrzelenie" wcale nie zniknęło).

(Używam fontów TTF z Windows, jeżeli to ma znaczenie).

----------

## Belliash

zrob tak jak pisal kfiaciarka w innym poscie o antyaliasingu  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Jeżeli chodzi o zabawę z jakimś overlayem, to to już przerabiałem jakiś czas temu i efekty u mnie wyglądały kiepsko. Generalnie chodzi o to, że po wczorajszej aktualizacji wyłącznie freetype czcionki się lekko rozstrzeliły co mnie bardzo denerwuje. Nie kombinowałem nic z overlayami czy innymi czarami.

SKLEJONE:

Dobra, pobawiłem się w ten overlay... Czcionki nie są rozstrzelone, ale nie są też tak ładne, jakbym oczekiwał (np mają różną grubość na konsole, dla przykładu, w literce M lewa kreska jest dużo cieńsza niż reszta).

od raku: sklejone dwa posty.

----------

## ffurbo

U mnie czcionki zmieniły się tylko w programach qt i w Firefoxie. W pozostałych programach na gtk bez zmian. Są bardziej rozmyte niż do tej pory były i jakby mniejsze trochę. Siakieś dziwne to...

EDIT:

Downgradowałem freetype do wersji 2.2.1-r1 i wciąż mam zmienione fonty w Ff. Podobnie jak u przedpiścy żaden z zainstalowanych u mnie programów nie wykorzystuje flagi newspr. Freetype skompilowane bez bindist. Wykasowanie /etc/fonts/local.conf nie przyniosło rezultatów.

Czy mógłby ktoś podać linka do tego posta o overlayu? nie mogę znaleźć

EDIT 2:

Skompilowałem freetype z flagą bindist i teraz wszędzie mam takie same jak w Firofoxie :/ Zastanawiam się czy nie zacząć się przyzwyczajać - takie najgorsze to one nie są tylko trochę oczy bolą.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Czy mógłby ktoś podać linka do tego posta o overlayu? nie mogę znaleźć

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528055-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> Skompilowałem freetype z flagą bindist i teraz wszędzie mam takie same jak w Firofoxie :/ Zastanawiam się czy nie zacząć się przyzwyczajać - takie najgorsze to one nie są tylko trochę oczy bolą.

 

Mnie się podobają... gdyby nie to, że są u mnie "rozstrzelone" ;/ (efekt "rozstrzelenia" zanika, jak hinting będzie poniżej pełnego, ale wtedy na konsole czcionki mają różną grubość).

----------

## kicior

No u mnie też zrobiły się obleśne - może jednak ktoś ma jakiegoś pomysła?

----------

## ffurbo

Ja to już nawet monitor umyłem   :Shocked: 

Zainstalowałem freetype, cairo i libXft z overlaya. Wydaje mi się że na filtrze _light jest lepiej. Jak mówił no4b pojawia się charakterystyczne rozstrzelenie przy zwiększonym hintingu - tyle że u mnie średni i pełny wygląda dokładnie identycznie. Na minimalnym jest całkiem ok, ale już sam nie wiem. Przez pół nocy się wpatrywałem w te znaczki i chwilami to już antialiasing miałem sprzętowy - w oczach.

Załączam zrzut ekranu http://ffurbo.ovh.org/stuff/fonts.png

----------

